# Tail Loading (Outbound)



## WarehouseGoblin (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone still doing this? Been going for a full year now. I wish the new TMs had to get trained on an RC before PE, because then I feel like they would be grateful.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Anyone still doing this? Been going for a full year now. I wish the new TMs had to get trained on an RC before PE, because then I feel like they would be grateful.


Per process it's the Closers job to tail load the PIPO and bag freight non con (it's the b pallet at my building but I've heard some buildings are different). We do it but we have a handful of team members on my key that don't but those are the ones who've been with the building a long ass time so old habits.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Per process it's the Closers job to tail load the PIPO and bag freight non con (it's the b pallet at my building but I've heard some buildings are different). We do it but we have a handful of team members on my key that don't but those are the ones who've been with the building a long ass time so old


I didn’t mean to comment on your post OB homi. But since I did, our entire department (OB) does this process. A end caps go in and so do tiers. Then the QC loads PIPO and B pallets or dog food either front or last. I QC on both keys A-B 2. Our entire department has about 10 total QC’s (it shouldn’t be like that). The dock lights are a huge issue right now safety wise. Adaptability is key. Can’t teach a dog new tricks but also how many leaders are we going to have.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> Anyone still doing this? Been going for a full year now. I wish the new TMs had to get trained on an RC before PE, because then I feel like they would be grateful.


I was trained on a tugger first actually by the best trainer OB has seen. I can whip around on a double tho. I wish we could pull up into trailers with doubles again. At first I was over confident, so be safe. Geez. But nah my key doesn't do this. (B2)


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I didn’t mean to comment on your post OB homi. But since I did, our entire department (OB) does this process. A end caps go in and so do tiers. Then the QC loads PIPO and B pallets or dog food either front or last. I QC on both keys A-B 2. Our entire department has about 10 total QC’s (it shouldn’t be like that). The dock lights are a huge issue right now safety wise.


You're all good bro. I've heard some DCs do tier racks. We still don't. Almost did at one point but they never went through with it. I honestly wish we had Quality Control team members in the wing. It will help a lot and can definitely save a lot of money


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> You're all good bro. I've heard some DCs do tier racks. We still don't. Almost did at one point but they never went through with it. I honestly wish we had Quality Control team members in the wing. It will help a lot and can definitely save a lot of money


Bro we don’t have Quality Control. Idk why it’s called QC but it’s the door closer in the wing lol. ICQA comes by OB too but they don’t close doors. ICQA showed me how to be a RWTM. On OT the yard always be asking IB for the QC 😂 The A2 yard can’t handle 2 B2 QC’s. We stopped using tier racks for awhile but are using them again. They are for the M-L’s or Teamlift. How do you build TV’s? Lol ik your DC is a lot like mine.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Bro we don’t have Quality Control. Idk why it’s called QC but it’s the door closer in the wing lol. ICQA comes by OB too but they don’t close doors. ICQA showed me how to be a RWTM. On OT the yard always be asking IB for the QC 😂 The A2 yard can’t handle 2 B2 QC’s. We stopped using tier racks for awhile but are using them again. They are for the M-L’s or Teamlift. How do you build TV’s? Lol ik your DC is a lot like mine.


Lol definitely a weird way of calling them a closer. ICQA doesn't even come to OB unless it has to do with reprints. Other than that they don't go anywhere near the wing.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 2, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Lol definitely a weird way of calling them a closer. ICQA doesn't even come to OB unless it has to do with reprints. Other than that they don't go anywhere near the wing.


I feel bad for sometimes for TM’s in ICQA. I pick WH over IB. Sorting noncon flow doesn’t even bring down the backlog. I have permission to reprint CON on the mezz but have been told to stop reprinting NCON labels and to let ICQA/PA handle it. Labels are expensive and confusing


----------



## Gabrigawr (Apr 2, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I feel bad for sometimes for TM’s in ICQA. I pick WH over IB. Sorting noncon flow doesn’t even bring down the backlog. I have permission to reprint CON on the mezz but have been told to stop reprinting NCON labels and to let ICQA/PA handle it. Labels are expensive and confusing


Hmm that's what they told you? It should bring it down since it is factored into the BLs. There's Bulk, FP, Carts, and NC Flow that show up in the BLs when we look up the split.


----------



## Luck (Apr 3, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Bro we don’t have Quality Control. Idk why it’s called QC but it’s the door closer in the wing lol. ICQA comes by OB too but they don’t close doors. ICQA showed me how to be a RWTM. On OT the yard always be asking IB for the QC 😂 The A2 yard can’t handle 2 B2 QC’s. We stopped using tier racks for awhile but are using them again. They are for the M-L’s or Teamlift. How do you build TV’s? Lol ik your DC is a lot like mine.


QC is quad captain. The idea being with multiple closers they should take ownership of certain quads. It was supposed to help drive home the idea they are responsible for cleaning spills and taking care of damage in the quads too.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> QC is quad captain. The idea being with multiple closers they should take ownership of certain quads. It was supposed to help drive home the idea they are responsible for cleaning spills and taking care of damage in the quads too.


I was going to guess quad closer. We used to do this. It makes it easier actually when the QC has 1 + 2 or 3 + 4. Or I per quad. Now it’s 2 or 1 for the entire wing


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 5, 2022)

Luck said:


> QC is quad captain. The idea being with multiple closers they should take ownership of certain quads. It was supposed to help drive home the idea they are responsible for cleaning spills and taking care of damage in the quads too.


This makes so much more sense, however we are so tight on budget, when I’m not in a prod function I’m typically doing this for all quads on top of our too closers. I wish I have more TMs who cared 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 5, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I was going to guess quad closer. We used to do this. It makes it easier actually when the QC has 1 + 2 or 3 + 4. Or I per quad. Now it’s 2 or 1 for the entire wing


We only have 2 closers for the entire wing, I was just seeing if all DCs went to tail loading about a year ago. When I was hired we had to load alllll of the PIPOs and FPS on our own and run 100%


----------



## RWTM (Apr 6, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> We only have 2 closers for the entire wing, I was just seeing if all DCs went to tail loading about a year ago. When I was hired we had to load alllll of the PIPOs and FPS on our own and run 100%


It became a part of the Standard like maybe 1-2 yrs ago. Hopefully every DC has made the transition by now. _(It’s suppose to help the stores and how they unload the trailers. They can’t keep putting their extendo in or something mid trailer.)_ From what I kno


----------



## RWTM (Apr 6, 2022)

Luck said:


> responsible for cleaning spills


If _you_ see it, _CLEAN IT. 
- _my motto, safety 1st


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 6, 2022)

RWTM said:


> If _you_ see it, _CLEAN IT.
> - _my motto, safety 1st


I was closing a trailer last night and a TM comes up, “Hey just letting you know there’s a water spill in the next lane” I said, “Soooo the rule of thumb is if you see it, you own it.” “Yeah but I just got lanes I don’t want them to back up—“ “I understand that but we can’t leave spills and it shouldn’t take long to clean it up either, and I’ll make sure you get downtime for it.” “So you’re saying I should clean it?” “…Yes.” And I continue closing the door. Yeah the spill was left 🙃


----------



## Luck (Apr 6, 2022)

RWTM said:


> If _you_ see it, _CLEAN IT.
> - _my motto, safety 1st





WarehouseGoblin said:


> I was closing a trailer last night and a TM comes up, “Hey just letting you know there’s a water spill in the next lane” I said, “Soooo the rule of thumb is if you see it, you own it.” “Yeah but I just got lanes I don’t want them to back up—“ “I understand that but we can’t leave spills and it shouldn’t take long to clean it up either, and I’ll make sure you get downtime for it.” “So you’re saying I should clean it?” “…Yes.” And I continue closing the door. Yeah the spill was left 🙃


Closers are responsible for spills in the wing. If the TM in doors has the time they should do it, but their priority is keeping the entire building running. 

If a closer is too busy they are to assign the task to a sorter, preferably the sort captain if you have one since they are budgeted time to do more than just sort, but if not any sorter. Or possibly even a lead. 
And all of this assumes thise people are properly qualified to handle that type of spill.

The "if you see it do something about it" means you are responsible for letting the proper person know about it and putting cones around it to protect others from slipping. 

Keep in mind as I pointed out earlier some types of spills require special training to handle properly, this is training given to closers for this reason. 

ERT team members should also have this elevated training and may be a great resource if the task requires dealing with bodily fluids.

But in short yes, it is supposed to be the closers job.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 6, 2022)

Luck said:


> Closers are responsible for spills in the wing. If the TM in doors has the time they should do it, but their priority is keeping the entire building running.
> 
> If a closer is too busy they are to assign the task to a sorter, preferably the sort captain if you have one since they are budgeted time to do more than just sort, but if not any sorter. Or possibly even a lead.
> And all of this assumes thise people are properly qualified to handle that type of spill.
> ...


We just had a serious injury with a TM having volcanoed freight by a door and broken carton of soap stay there from 6:30pm to 11 without being cleaned up, he tried cleaning up the boxes that spilled on the floor and at the bottom slipped on the soap that had been there for hours. So our safety dept is enforcing the, “if you see it, you own it.” No matter who you are. Coming from our PC himself. It rolls into preparedness for work & and is your area clean & free of debris. We only have one closer and our rework TM is closer support. Our sort team is next to nothing especially by p2 & p3 due to budget. We never really have anyone extra.


----------



## Luck (Apr 6, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> We just had a serious injury with a TM having volcanoed freight by a door and broken carton of soap stay there from 6:30pm to 11 without being cleaned up, he tried cleaning up the boxes that spilled on the floor and at the bottom slipped on the soap that had been there for hours. So our safety dept is enforcing the, “if you see it, you own it.” No matter who you are. Coming from our PC himself. It rolls into preparedness for work & and is your area clean & free of debris. We only have one closer and our rework TM is closer support. Our sort team is next to nothing especially by p2 & p3 due to budget. We never really have anyone extra.


That sounds nice until you end up with a TM not trained to clean hazordous chemicals doing so and injuring themselves. 

In your training for hazardous spill cleanup it stated you are now responsible for helping other TMs do so. 

Just make sure next time if someone asks for your help you are sure it is something they are actually trained to clean first.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 6, 2022)

Luck said:


> That sounds nice until you end up with a TM not trained to clean hazordous chemicals doing so and injuring themselves.
> 
> In your training for hazardous spill cleanup it stated you are now responsible for helping other TMs do so.
> 
> Just make sure next time if someone asks for your help you are sure it is something they are actually trained to clean first.


That’s a good copy. The TMs know not to clean up bleach and if they aren’t sure what the substance is they tend to find a mentor, trainer, closer, or LWW. I myself have been auditing trailers every day for spills because of our severe injury. I know which TMs are and aren’t trained to clean up hazardous spills, which are none in OB because in our DC it’s only WHS IMs and UAs. And I have one ERT TM in OB trained to clean up broken glass. I know who I’m talking to. Also, our priority is safety overall. You cannot work safely if you have a spill in your laneset. If the TM needs help cleaning the spill, yes they flag a closer, or trainer, or LWW down and we will get them support. We train everyone in job instruction how to clean basic spills and who and when to notify if there’s glass / bleach / unsafe chemicals involved. Injuries happen due to rushing. But you can’t work at all if you can’t work safely.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 7, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I was closing a trailer last night and a TM comes up, “Hey just letting you know there’s a water spill in the next lane” I said, “Soooo the rule of thumb is if you see it, you own it.” “Yeah but I just got lanes I don’t want them to back up—“ “I understand that but we can’t leave spills and it shouldn’t take long to clean it up either, and I’ll make sure you get downtime for it.” “So you’re saying I should clean it?” “…Yes.” And I continue closing the door. Yeah the spill was left 🙃


That’s why there are certain TM’s who are closers, like yourself. Because even though the new TM doesn’t clean up the spill they aren’t responsible for losing control of the RC when tail loading the end of that trailer with all the heavy pipo. QC’s have experience and know what to look for. When I am a QC I get off my RC and evaluate every spill… making a decision from there. Laundry soap on a wooden trailer floor is _*slippery. *_Even the experienced get rushed sometimes.


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 7, 2022)

RWTM said:


> That’s why there are certain TM’s who are closers, like yourself. Because even though the new TM doesn’t clean up the spill they aren’t responsible for losing control of the RC when tail loading the end of that trailer with all the heavy pipo. QC’s have experience and know what to look for. When I am a QC I get off my RC and evaluate every spill… making a decision from there. Laundry soap on a wooden trailer floor is _*slippery. *_Even the experienced get rushed sometimes.


Oh I know, I’ve slipped and fell myself on a soap spill on a wooden trailer floor in my 90. We were on OST and I was bringing a team lift item in and _didn’t inspect the trailer first because before working in a trailer you are supposed to inspect the trailer if it is safe to work in_ ie walking the trailer to the back looking for spills and coming back out looking at the ceiling for leaks. Having closers being in charge of spills when we have 102* doors on a 90k plan and only one or two people actually closer trained (including me) besides the LWW, and the one closer thats staffed, that are actually there, it’s not practical. Especially if I am pulled off of the floor, or another closer is flexed out to MLO frequently. Closers should help, when they can. But my DC (more so my OMs) has been pushing that closers responsibility is cuts, closing trailers, questions about leaky trailers and escalating it, answering other deadwood & tier racks. In a perfect world it makes sense but when security keeps adding cuts and we only have one person doing the job… what are we supposed to do lol


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> we have 201 doors


We aren’t at the same location. For a second I thought you were on my B2OB key. Laundry soap is a bad spill. So is crushed dog food on a floor. Have you done the splits, yet? The Zamboni will make the floors even worse or so will humidity. All power equipment will slide when plugging or braking. We have 15 - 101 doors. then it goes into WH and IB for shared 100 dock. Aka Pipo city. We have a half bside chute hanging off that’s hard to access with a scissor lift when cleaning da nets. I wish WH and IB would clean it. These other new QC’s on different keys need to cube the deadwood trailer better. We be wasting too much capacity lately with half stacks…. SMH. Wasting Packing offices time, too. Don’t put holes in the trailing ceiling either when trying to achieve desired results or you can fast flow it.)


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Don’t put holes in the trailing ceiling either when trying to achieve desired results or you can fast flow it.)


I had to call the yard for a fast flow on a trailer with puncture holes from an RC. Mind you… it had been raining all night. The leak was brought to my attention 5 hours in… I mean I was training for the first four but still. 🥲


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> I had to call the yard for a fast flow on a trailer with puncture holes from an RC. Mind you… it had been raining all night. The leak was brought to my attention 5 hours in… I mean I was training for the first four but still. 🥲


I have had to get so many new trailers because of leaking holes. I mean back to back 8+ before. Plus the yard had no extra trailers to spare and we were already backed up. That pressure is almost as bad as the pressure from shutting down the entire buildings lines while being A Sort! I’ve had to change the point of contact before to my shift PC because the yard/truckgate couldn’t coordinate. I hate when I have to bother my leaders. Do you know how to use DPM to track defects made from NCON sorters in real-time then try and fix it? Cuz no one is ever getting trained to be the RWTM. I now almost know Z #’s by ❤️™️


----------



## WarehouseGoblin (Apr 8, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I have had to get so many new trailers because of leaking holes. I mean back to back 8+ before. Plus the yard had no extra trailers to spare and we were already backed up. That pressure is almost as bad as the pressure from shutting down the entire buildings lines while being A Sort! I’ve had to change the point of contact before to my shift PC because the yard/truckgate couldn’t coordinate. I hate when I have to bother my leaders. Do you know how to use DPM to track defects made from NCON sorters in real-time then try and fix it? Cuz no one is ever getting trained to be the RWTM. I now almost know Z #’s by ❤️™️


Oh yeah I’m all over researching bad/improper A pallet builds. It behooves me because I KNOW I trained the TM right, but when they see other TMs being lazy it throws everything down the drain. It’s not hard to just do the right thing ya know


----------



## RWTM (Apr 8, 2022)

WarehouseGoblin said:


> researching


Is what I do best


----------

